# Looking for a Breeder in NY/MA/CT



## zzs555

Hello all, 

I am a new Forum member looking for a breeder in the New York,Massachusetts or Connecticut area that will be having puppies available February 2010 or shortly there after. Does anyone have a particular breeder they know they could recommend?

zzs555


----------



## Rita Nelson

We got Tucker from June Hartzog (jubolee.com). She's in Amherst, NH. just north of the Mass. line. We would definitely get another Hav from her. At one time she was President of Havanese Club of America. If I'm not mistaken, she was named in 2008 as Breeder of Distinction. She breed bearded collies for sometime, but began breeding Havs over 10 years ago. It's obvious she loves all her dogs and is very careful where her little ones are placed. She encouraged us to visit her home and see her dogs before we got one. The questionnaire is 5 - 6 pages long and helps June determine which of her pups would best suit your wishes and life style. We got to choose the color and sex, but she choose the one that matched best as far a temperament.


----------



## lfung5

MARY CANE MOOREA HAVANESE


----------



## kauai mommy

I got my Havanese from Renaissance Havanese in CT. Veronica is great. She'll have Spring litter around February.

www.Renaissancehavanese.com


----------



## oogie-boogie

Rita Nelson said:


> We got Tucker from June Hartzog (jubolee.com). At one time she was President of Havanese Club of America. If I'm not mistaken, she was named in 2008 as Breeder of Distinction. She breed bearded collies for sometime, but began breeding Havs over 10 years ago. It's obvious she loves all her dogs and is very careful where her little ones are placed. She encouraged us to visit her home and see her dogs before we got one. The questionnaire is 5 - 6 pages long and helps June determine which of her pups would best suit your wishes and life style. We got to choose the color and sex, but she choose the one that matched best as far a temperament.


Really good info. could you PM me the price ranges that she charges? We looking for a playmate for Havannah


----------



## FancyNancy

Mary Cane never returned phone calls or emails. She may have great dogs but it is frustrating to try to do business with her. Try the Delaware Havanese Club Breeder page.


----------



## Rita Nelson

oogie-boogie said:


> Really good info. could you PM me the price ranges that she charges? We looking for a playmate for Havannah


I'm not sure when you posted this. Just saw it today (12/13/09). June charges $2000. Her pups have all the health checks, are microchipped, and all the other things you'd expect an excellent breeder to do. One thing we really appreciate is that she loves to hear how the pup is doing. We update her and send pics a minimum of once a month. We always get a note back. She's available if you have questions and if you can't keep your pup for some reason, she'll take him/her back. We bought a pup from June and had him for 3 weeks. While playing with him, he tripped me and I feel on this 4 lbs. of fur. Of course, he died almost instantly. DH and I were devastated. June gave us another pup. GAVE, that was $2000 out of her pocket. That's the kind of person she is.


----------



## Rita Nelson

oogie-boogie said:


> Really good info. could you PM me the price ranges that she charges? We looking for a playmate for Havannah


I forgot to mention, I know she doesnt' have any pups now. She just finished PT after having knee surgery in Sept. I do know that she's planning to breed as soon as she's physically able to care for the mom and pups.


----------



## mary c

I'm so sorry if I did not return your calls : ( .

the picture of your pup is beautiful, and I am happy to know that you have found your way to your own version of Havanese Heaven. 
I do try to be responsive and often have long correspondences with people seeking advice whether or not they have a puppy from me. Once someone does have a Moorea Havanese I am always totally there and responsive to my puppy people.
Sometimes challenges in life can just get in the way of keeping up with e-mail and correspondence with people making initial contact.

Not sure when you tried to reach me or what kept me from getting back to you, but I sincerely apologize. 

best,
Mary Cane
Moorea Havanese

I do not have puppies right now, I hope to have at least one litter coming in the spring.


----------

